# Live Fly Pupae



## dadaman (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone use this for GTF's? The eggs don't seem to be hatching. Even when placed in a tank for 2 days. Does it take a while?


----------



## milli (Mar 8, 2010)

hey there, i have had fly pupae that hasnt hatched before sometimes its to do with the breeder and them having had a few problems but the should start to hatch after a couple of days being in a warm tank if not their no good cheers shaz


----------



## dadaman (Mar 8, 2010)

ok, thanks. These I have only had for 2 days. I will keep them in the lid for a week and if they don't hatch, I guess they are no good.


----------



## jessb (Mar 8, 2010)

"Live fly pupae"... would they be maggots then?


----------



## petala (Mar 12, 2010)

its the stage between maggot & fly......Trust me to read this just after ordering some. I did have visions of them arriving "hatched out" but deceded surly they have it all under control. So I guess I hope & learn as I go.


----------



## dadaman (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine have started to hatch only now. I found that you don't store them in the fridge. I have mine stored on a table at room temp. Today, I got 15 of them and now put them into the fridge. I will take them out again tonight and leave them sitting in room temp overnight. I should have more tomorrow morning.
It has taken almost a week for them to start hatching at room temp.
Jessb, the maggot builds a casing around itself. When the casing goes a really dark or black colour, the fly comes out. The piccys are not the best, but I captured one hatching and what they look like in the container. One thing but, god they stink.


----------

